
Miniwebproxy - A web without dickbars, scroll jacking, chum boxes, popup video - vog
https://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/miniwebproxy
======
vog
I haven't tried it yet, but I like the idea!

Perhaps this should have been something that browser's provide directly in the
first place.

Or, at least via a browser extension.

I see that a proxy is more portable, easier to write, and easiert to test -
but also harder to setup and hence less accessible to most of its potential
users.

------
maru_22
I like the idea and willing to try it.

